# Rides' terrible customer service.



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

just read my email below.


You should try tightening your hardware before you go ride. This will solve the loosening/swiveling problem. 

Thank You
Dan @ Ride

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2012 9:01 AM
To: Ride Customer Service
Subject: Ride Snowboards: Customer Service


I purchased a Ride Kink and a pair of Rodeos about a month ago from Evo.com. I've only ridden it twice, and every 3-4 runs my right baseplate would get loose and my binding would swivel around. The left binding isn't as bad, but still does shift a bit. Please help me fix this problem.

like "oh so you mean to say the screws need to be tightened before I ride it?...are you sure?...cus im pretty sure ur supposed to just put sticky notes underneath to secure the binding:icon_scratch:"....ya no sh*t Horatio Caine i tightened it!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

h-d said:


> just read my email below.
> 
> 
> You should try tightening your hardware before you go ride. This will solve the loosening/swiveling problem.
> ...


Weird I've never had an issue with K2 support in fact they have sent me new parts multiple times for free.

How on earth are your bindings plates coming loose every 3-4 times out I've never heard of such a thing.......do you have bad screws or something?

Try the blue locktite I guess?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ive had this problem alot... especially with k2's. i dont know why. ( i suspected their weird ribbed washers) 

are the screws coming loose? or is it that the teeth on the discs are stripped? 

either loctite (just a drop) or new discs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe you should tighten your bindings sounds like they're loose because you're weak in the wrist.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Maybe you should tighten your bindings sounds like they're loose because you're weak in the wrist.


I El oh El'd!

stuff is pretty standard these days, almost all company use the same size inserts/screws etc..
get some new binding screws.. problem solved
Amazon.com: Dakine Snowboard Binding Harware: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Maybe you should tighten your bindings sounds like they're loose because you're weak in the wrist.


I could send my wife over, the neighbor says she's got a hell of a grip.


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Maybe you should tighten your bindings sounds like they're loose because you're weak in the wrist.



Hey y'all don't say that! (Will Ferrell voice)


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

h-d said:


> just read my email below.
> 
> 
> You should try tightening your hardware before you go ride. This will solve the loosening/swiveling problem.
> ...


Get a better screwdriver and tighten the hell out of them. Sounds overly simple, but if they aren't tight enough they'll loosen right away. 

In the defense of the Ride CS, he's probably dealing with people who can't figure out how to get the bindings out of the box.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

h-d said:


> just read my email below.
> 
> 
> You should try tightening your hardware before you go ride. This will solve the loosening/swiveling problem.
> ...


I see no issue.

So you rode with a few screws loose (in every sense) and your bindings slipped. You asked CS and they told you to tighten the screws.

Unless there is some other symptom or some other information that you have not told us, the advice is completely correct and should fix the problem.

The only (very minor) complaint could be that the CS rep did not offer up any ideas over and above the basic answer (e.g., Loc-Tite) or ask any clarifying questions to check whether you left out any relevant information. But is a busy time of year and these guys get lots of silly questions like this, so cannot really blame him.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Also make sure you are using the right size screwdriver.... people tend to get lazy and use one that is smaller then the screws because it works. It will never get the screws as tight though.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

how hard is it to tighten down bolts? Yes they need to be tight and yes they can come loose:icon_scratch:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe saying more than "they come loose after 3 runs" would have helped? These guys get jackass emails all the time and you provided no detail. No detail from you gets no detail from him.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Word. You may have a legitimate beef, but your lack of info makes you look like a kook.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Maybe saying more than "they come loose after 3 runs" would have helped? These guys get jackass emails all the time and you provided no detail. No detail from you gets no detail from him.


As a general statement, you can save a lot of time and effort by anticipating the respondent's questions and objections and pre-answering them. And believe it or not, they'll appreciate it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you had to email them for something you could have fixed yourself? Fuck I swear people are lazier and lazier as the days go by.


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you had to email them for something you could have fixed yourself? Fuck I swear people are lazier and lazier as the days go by.


damn right...its brand fukin new...if i bought it of craigslist i aint gonna bitch...but when you pay for brand new u expect brand new...if ur okay with gettin less then ur a bitch


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

h-d said:


> damn right...its brand fukin new...if i bought it of craigslist i aint gonna bitch...but when you pay for brand new u expect brand new...if ur okay with gettin less then ur a bitch


What do you mean less than brand new? From the information that you have posted here there is no indication that anything was not brand new.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've heard of this issue before on the Rodeos. The mini disk that puts the screws close together ends up with a lot more stress. My friends Rodeos are currently stuck on his NS Revolver because multiple inserts in the board failed. His would loosen often as well. He just kept tightening them. Being a 230lb beer delivery guy I can assure you he wasn't leaving them loose. Talking with a shop guy while in Denver he had seen the same thing with the Ride mini disks. He suggested moving the screws to the normal square pattern. You loose some adjustment but it holds better.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> What do you mean less than brand new? From the information that you have posted here there is no indication that anything was not brand new.


I think he means if you buy something brand new, and it fails, then you are a bitch if you don't complain.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

i would try tightened them as you would a car wheel. screw each lightly then go over each a bit till they are tight it will give you an equal amount of torque. I wouldnt put loctite though


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

john doe said:


> I've heard of this issue before on the Rodeos. The mini disk that puts the screws close together ends up with a lot more stress. My friends Rodeos are currently stuck on his NS Revolver because multiple inserts in the board failed. His would loosen often as well. He just kept tightening them. Being a 230lb beer delivery guy I can assure you he wasn't leaving them loose. Talking with a shop guy while in Denver he had seen the same thing with the Ride mini disks. He suggested moving the screws to the normal square pattern. You loose some adjustment but it holds better.


thanks man...i will try this as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

h-d said:


> damn right...its brand fukin new...if i bought it of craigslist i aint gonna bitch...but when you pay for brand new u expect brand new...if ur okay with gettin less then ur a bitch


No I'm not a retard and from a generation of snowboarders that had shit break or not work out the box but we wanted to shred so we made it work. If the screws don't work it doesn't take a genius to go, fuck lets try a different configuration or just grab some new screws. It's screws they cost what maybe a buck or if you're like me you have boxes of parts full of old ones laying around. Don't be such a dipshit pussy use that block of gray matter located three feet above your ass.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

oldmate said:


> I think he means if you buy something brand new, and it fails, then you are a bitch if you don't complain.


It did not fail. He just used it incorrectly - it is like complaining that a TV does not work after not plugging it in.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I'm not a retard and from a generation of snowboarders that had shit break or not work out the box but we wanted to shred so we made it work. If the screws don't work it doesn't take a genius to go, fuck lets try a different configuration or just grab some new screws. It's screws they cost what maybe a buck or if you're like me you have boxes of parts full of old ones laying around. Don't be such a dipshit pussy use that block of gray matter located three feet above your ass.


Yeah...I had a similar problem with my first pair of bindings (Kempers). The front binding would wiggle and shift. Tried other screws, tightened the shit out of them, but nothing worked. The screw holes had worn away enough through the hard plastic that a bigger screw was too big for the inserts.

I dealt with it. Because I wanted to ride.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

h-d said:


> how did i use it incorrectly when the fix was to use different screws?...and how is it that only the right binding is faulty, but the left is perfectly fine?
> 
> im not bitchin cus i can't find a fix for it...im bitchin cus i got a brand new product and dont expect to have to fix it.
> 
> its like buying a new car and the next day the transmission gives...do u go "o well no biggie im a mechanic ill just fix it cus i wanna drive" no u complain


It only needed to be 'fixed' because you initially used the product incorrectly. Had you just tightened the screws properly before riding then there would have been no problem.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Metal disc and baseplate bindings require a different approach than their plastic/fiberglass counterparts. You tighten metal on plastic, you are done.

With these metal bindings, you have zero play in the parts, everything is metal on metal with the screws and the inserts. Then you are subjecting these metal parts to extreme temperature changes. 

There are ways to solve this problem, finger it out.

Also metal underfoot is just far less comfy than plastic, I don't care what anybody says.


----------

